# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  HTC Desire!

## gt2xf

Pershnetje te ngrofta te gjithe juve!
Meqenese nuk kishte ndonje teme rreth telefonave po e fus ketu.
Sot shkova neper dyqane (une per momentin jam ne skandinavi) dhe po kerkoja me ble nji HTC Desire: Ku shkoja ju thosha: "...today I got a desire to buy  a HTC Desire"....askund nuk e gjeta e me thonin se do te vije se shpejti...

A di dikush ndonji dyqan  duke fillu nga evropa perendimore deri ne USA dhe Canada qe e ka ne dyqan dhe cmimet?


Falemners.....

----------


## strange

Është telefon shumë i mirë. Në Austri ka pothuaj me tepër se 1 muaj qe është në dyqane.

Problemi është se ta marrësh me para në dore, është tepër shtrenjtë, këtu i marrim me kontrata na bien me lire. 

Një shok i imi e ka marre para dy-tri jave. Pagoi 200 euro para ne dore dhe tani paguan 20 euro në muaj për 2 vjet me radhe. Po ta llogaritësh i bie 680 euro pas dy viteve, por ai i shfrytëzon edhe thirrjet falas që ka kontrata me tëre Austrinë, 1000 sms dhe 3GB internet.

----------


## gt2xf

Falemineres per infon!

Edhe ketu ka gati 2 muaj por i shesin menjihere, i perpijne......

Sot isha ne mediamarkt sepse vetem ne ate dyqan elektronik mund ti shohesh produktet  prej se verteti dmth jo  plastike... dhe e pashe per se verteti pra e preka dhe ishte shume i mire

shih ketu per me teper...   http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_desire-3077.php

Por du me e ble me pare ne dore se me keto kontratat ash pak me spec puna, se te bjen me shtrenjte. 
Nuk me duhet shume me shfrytezu 3G sepse ketu ka hotspots e mund ta perdor edhe ne shpi me WiFi, gjithashtu sa pe rme cu ndonji email mund ta perdor per pak sekonda.....

Ketu eshte me Telenor psh 25€ qe mundesh me i perdore keto pare me thirre dhe internet per cdo muj dhe + 20€ per telefonin per 24 muaj qe i bjen 45€x24 muj = 1080€ qe nuk ma leverdis fare.....
Ka dhe me Telia, por i bien me shtrenjte....

ketu me pare ne dore ban 480€ ose 4800SEK!




> Është telefon shumë i mirë. Në Austri ka pothuaj me tepër se 1 muaj qe është në dyqane.
> 
> Problemi është se ta marrësh me para në dore, është tepër shtrenjtë, këtu i marrim me kontrata na bien me lire. 
> 
> Një shok i imi e ka marre para dy-tri jave. Pagoi 200 euro para ne dore dhe tani paguan 20 euro në muaj për 2 vjet me radhe. Po ta llogaritësh i bie 680 euro pas dy viteve, por ai i shfrytëzon edhe thirrjet falas që ka kontrata me tëre Austrinë, 1000 sms dhe 3GB internet.

----------


## strange

Ndonjë faqe interneti nuk ka ku mund te blesh? Hotspots këtu i ke me password te gjithë perveç ne McDonald's.  :i ngrysur: 

Nuk e di tek ju po këtu s'ke hesap të marrësh telefonin me para në dore. Unë e paguaj 20 euro në 24 muaj dhe kam 2000 minuta në të gjithë shtetet e Bashkimit evropian ne kontrate dhe 3GB internet, më lire s'më bjer mua po ta marre me para ne dore një Smartphone dhe pastaj te telefonoje..


Te tregova sa janë çmimet këtu, e ti ishalla gjen më lire e më mire.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gt2xf

Nashti :-))  a pagun 20€ dhe flet per ket shume apo flet per 20€ dhe pagun extra me keste per telefonin per 24 muaj.
Kjo kontrata nqs e ka 20€ ne muaj e nuk pagun extra per telefonin dhe ke 2000 min falas ne EU plu 3g internet asht fantastike fare......
Sa per kurizitet a i ke 2000 min me fix apo ehd em celular?
Dhe une gjithmone i kam mbajte numrat me kontrate ehde n kur kam qene ne US ehd eketu, nuk mbaj prepaid.....vetemne shqipni kur shkojne e prej iinatit nuk e marr me kontrate sepse me vjen sikur po me vjewdhin paret...sh shtrenjte.....

Ka ketu me ble ne internet por thone se vjen mba snji jave apo 2...




> Ndonjë faqe interneti nuk ka ku mund te blesh? Hotspots këtu i ke me password te gjithë perveç ne McDonald's. 
> 
> Nuk e di tek ju po këtu s'ke hesap të marrësh telefonin me para në dore. Unë e paguaj 20 euro në 24 muaj dhe kam 2000 minuta në të gjithë shtetet e Bashkimit evropian ne kontrate dhe 3GB internet, më lire s'më bjer mua po ta marre me para ne dore një Smartphone dhe pastaj te telefonoje..
> 
> 
> Te tregova sa janë çmimet këtu, e ti ishalla gjen më lire e më mire.

----------


## strange

> Nashti a pagun 20€ dhe flet per ket shume apo flet per 20€ dhe pagun extra me keste per telefonin per 24 muaj.
> Kjo kontrata nqs e ka 20€ ne muaj e nuk pagun extra per telefonin dhe ke 2000 min falas ne EU plu 3g internet asht fantastike fare......
> Sa per kurizitet a i ke 2000 min me fix apo ehd em celular?
> 
> Ka ketu me ble ne internet por thone se vjen mba snji jave apo 2...


2000 minuta në 27 shtetet që janë ne Bashkimin evropian mobil dhe fiks, përfshirë Kosovën me VALA(Monako) dhe IPKO(Slloveni) vetëm me Kosovën nuk e kam me fiks se Kosova e ka atë të shkive 038.

Paguaj vetëm 20 euro e 41 cent saktësisht në muaj deri në 2000 minuta, po kalova këta 2000 minuta tani paguaj extra. Është përfekte, edhe telefonin e kam marre më lirë, edhe telefonoj gratis.  :buzeqeshje: 

Po mos të ishte kështu kurr s'do të kisha ble telefon të hajrit.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## gt2xf

Cila kompani T-Mobile?





> 2000 minuta në 27 shtetet që janë ne Bashkimin evropian mobil dhe fiks, përfshirë Kosovën me VALA(Monako) dhe IPKO(Slloveni) vetëm me Kosovën nuk e kam me fiks se Kosova e ka atë të shkive 038.
> 
> Paguaj vetëm 20 euro e 41 cent saktësisht në muaj deri në 2000 minuta, po kalova këta 2000 minuta tani paguaj extra. Është përfekte, edhe telefonin e kam marre më lirë, edhe telefonoj gratis. 
> 
> Po mos të ishte kështu kurr s'do të kisha ble telefon të hajrit.

----------


## strange

Po. Por gati të gjitha e kanë ashtu këtu, prandaj edhe është aq lire..

----------


## gt2xf

E bejme nje pune bashke?
20Euro x 24 bejne 480Euro
E mundesh me e marre ti  nji subsription per mu ti psh e une te jap per nji vit paret dmth 200Euro e ti thirr  per ato pare e mund te te jap dhe nji telefon SE w595 qe e kam ble para 15 muajsh vjet 270 euro?

apo me thuj si mund te merremi vesh....

Puna eshte qe te mos jete i kycur me T-Mobile.....
A mund te merremi vesh?

Pershnetje






> Po. Por gati të gjitha e kanë ashtu këtu, prandaj edhe është aq lire..

----------


## gt2xf

Strange:

une po shoh se cmimet ne T-Mobile austria nuk jane ashtu sic po thu ti per HTC Desire....
Plani 20 Euro nuk ashte ai qe thu ti per me teper duhet me pagu 270 e nuk ke 2000 min por 700, plani me 2000 min thote 40 Euro e duhet me pagu telefonin 130 Euro....nejse here tjeter ne jep info reale mos i fryj te lutemse mu duken si shume te fryra infot tua.

Ja ku kam klikuar 

http://shop.t-mobile.at/00/1_1/48194...contractType=0




> Po. Por gati të gjitha e kanë ashtu këtu, prandaj edhe është aq lire..

----------


## strange

Nuk të thash se unë e kam Desire. Të tregova që një shok i imi e paguan aq. Këtu ka sezona kur i merr shumë lirë dhe tash verës si çdo vit këtu i lirojnë çmimet.

Sa për HTC Desire, që e ki në orange.at  Po ta paguash online, ke disa gjera që i merr papare, por çmime i telefonit qenka rrit per 129 Euro me tepër por ka dhe një opsion tjetër që në webfaqe nuk shkruhen, po të jesh nën moshën 27 vjeçe (për student janë bere) ke 20% me lire. ... ti po nuk besove te bej foto te faktures që e paguan shoku im, ndërsa të timen po të postoje me poshtë që të të mbushet mëndja se nuk  të "fryhem", vetëm të tregova se këtu me lirë janë por merre si të duash, e sa për atë punën bashkë, harroje...



http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/6562/68839853.jpg

Phiii.. kërkojnë ndihmë edhe pastaj thonë mos fol...çudi si i merrni të gjitha sikur lavdërohet dikush... ty do të të lavdërohem kur të blejë T-mobile  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gt2xf

...po e kuptoj qe ka ulje cmimi per studenta dhe ka ulje speciale cmimesh!
Edhe per receipt  ska nevoje se nuk eshte se nuk te besoj ske problem!

Se pari nuk kerkova ndihme nga kerkush e sidomos nga ty. (Megjithate te falenderoj per informimin ne atje sic edhe te kam falenderu ne mesazhet e me parshme)
Vetem pyeta nese din ndokush ndonje website. Nuk thashe se kerkoj ndihme por vetem pyeta, per me teper nuk kerkova ndihmen tende.
Sa per paragjykim nuk e kam si shiptaret e tjere qe te paragjykojne, por vetem se thashe mos e fryj infon por fjala fryj ka dashe then ne thonjeza....

Se dyti fjalet e mia nuk ishin ofenduese apo sulmuese apo te kesaj natyre....

Sa per propozimin tim nuk eshte problem fare ti ishe i fituari edhe nqs behej...
Une sapo e e kam ba order HTC dhe po gjeta me lire do e cancel e marr aty ku eshte mi lire.....
Ai qe paragjykon je ti qe thua se : "ty do të të lavdërohem kur të blejë T-mobile  :buzeqeshje: "....
Kur kisha une T-Mobile USA subscription ti  ndohta as ne Audstri nuk ke qene apo se kishe fitu azilin hala...

Kalofsh mire, 






> Nuk të thash se unë e kam Desire. Të tregova që një shok i imi e paguan aq. Këtu ka sezona kur i merr shumë lirë dhe tash verës si çdo vit këtu i lirojnë çmimet.
> 
> Sa për HTC Desire, që e ki në orange.at  Po ta paguash online, ke disa gjera që i merr papare, por çmime i telefonit qenka rrit per 129 Euro me tepër por ka dhe një opsion tjetër që në webfaqe nuk shkruhen, po të jesh nën moshën 27 vjeçe (për student janë bere) ke 20% me lire. ... ti po nuk besove te bej foto te faktures që e paguan shoku im, ndërsa të timen po të postoje me poshtë që të të mbushet mëndja se nuk  të "fryhem", vetëm të tregova se këtu me lirë janë por merre si të duash, e sa për atë punën bashkë, harroje...
> 
> 
> 
> http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/6562/68839853.jpg
> 
> Phiii.. kërkojnë ndihmë edhe pastaj thonë mos fol...çudi si i merrni të gjitha sikur lavdërohet dikush... ty do të të lavdërohem kur të blejë T-mobile

----------

